# Down 32lbs...20lbs to go?



## javajim (Jun 6, 2015)

56 years old
5'10"
245lb
BF estimate about 20ish but would like to get down to 15 BF.
Thinking I need to get down to about 220lbs to accomplish this goal. Losing between 1-2 lbs/week, 2300 daily calorie intake, 55.8 grams of fat, 247.9 grams of protien and 149.94 grams of carbs. I have one cheat meal a week, 30 minutes HIIT on treadmill 6 days/week and workout 6 days/week at 
90-120 minutes/session. 500mg/week test cyp, 300mg/week Deca and Arimidex .5mg/day. Any and all advice welcome.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8vsf6mllgkev5kl/AACe4ZKeU3Gz_yvfD7XqzkL7a?dl=0
Can't figure out how to fix the pictures..sorry.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 6, 2015)

I think you will need to lose more than 20lbs to get to 15% BF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2015)

Carb cycling


----------



## Riles (Jun 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jun 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## tornluv143 (Jun 9, 2015)

Diet diet diet.. haha


----------



## Super Saiyajin (Jun 11, 2015)

Are you using any T3?


----------



## javajim (Jun 28, 2015)

Well it has been 3 weeks and I have lost 12.5 lbs down 2  232.5. Johnsonl3872 I think you are right I have allot more to loose I guess 30 lbs would be good . It is funny the more you loose the more you realize how much more you need to loose . The only thing I have done different is 45 min hiit on the treadmill but I am loosing 3.5 to 5 lbs a week.2400 cal a day 1hr to 1.5 workout a day 6 days 56 years old 4 months or so I have come down from 277 lbs . 
 I am not on t3 but i do have some
I am 2 weeks from my end of my cycle I want to cruz on HRT with some test at 125 2 x a week for 10 weeks and add something else to it not sure what any ideas?  I have some Mast but my bf is high for that from what I have read. Then I will blast after that . My last cycle was 250 test cyp 2 x a week and 150 deca 2 x a week with Ai of arimidex 12.5 a day.


----------



## javajim (Jun 28, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x39729nhs8zqg69/jim232.5 2.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Brainfreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

Crazy


----------

